

Booktype: free open source platform to produce books for print, Amazon, iBooks - cotsog
http://www.sourcefabric.org/en/booktype/

======
jamesbritt
Are there good command-line tools that accomplish this? It looks like Booktype
expects you to edit in a browser. I know there are work-arounds for this but
really I just want to edit in Vim then send files to some processor.

~~~
cotsog
Calibre has some command-line tools: <http://manual.calibre-ebook.com/cli/cli-
index.html>

The easybook project (posted on HN recently) is also a command-line utility:
<http://easybook-project.org/>

~~~
jamesbritt
Very nice! Thanks.

